# Chemex 1-3 Cup or the larger one ( 6/8 cup)



## NickDa (Dec 14, 2019)

Looking into buying my first Chemex and as it's only me i was leaning towards the smaller 1-3 cup version however i remember seeing somewhere that this small version really isn't that good ( something to do with angles maybe? ) . Anyone here have any thoughts , don't spending a bit extra for the larger version if it's actually better , just seems a waste since i will only be making coffee for myself the vast majority of the time.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

How much coffee will you be making in one go?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you get the 3-6 cup you have the option of using any 60degree cone paper (Hario, Filtropa etc), rather than being tied to Chemex paper.

You can easily make 1 mug brews (about 300ml of finished coffee) in the 3-6 cup model, or a bit less.


----------



## NickDa (Dec 14, 2019)

@Riz probably around 250-300 m and @MWJB thanks for your input. I must admin i never thought about the papers...


----------

